# SD?



## Feather Freeks 2 (Jan 13, 2009)

i was just wondering (roughly) when the snows start migrating through south dakota? i know it also depends on the weather, but any reply will be very courteous!


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

well i live around brookings and last year i saw my first few flocks of dark geese on march 12th and then the snows just started to slowly filter there way through until the first weeks of april. the weather was a killer last year couldnt really get a consistant pattern. i say last week of march will be crunch time.


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Middle to end of March is usually a good time depending on the weather and snow line.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

second and third week of march for sheer numbers. its the same every year. sand lake area maybe a week later.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

honker85 said:


> well i live around brookings and last year i saw my first few flocks of dark geese on march 12th and then the snows just started to slowly filter there way through until the first weeks of april. the weather was a killer last year couldnt really get a consistant pattern. i say last week of march will be crunch time.


slowly filtered through??? :-?

it was more like a mass movement up 1-29 last spring.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

the professor said:


> honker85 said:
> 
> 
> > well i live around brookings and last year i saw my first few flocks of dark geese on march 12th and then the snows just started to slowly filter there way through until the first weeks of april. the weather was a killer last year couldnt really get a consistant pattern. i say last week of march will be crunch time.
> ...


I think we were down there around the 15th of March last year and there was a sick migration in the area at that time....uncountable numbers.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> the professor said:
> 
> 
> > honker85 said:
> ...


We were in SD at the same time.... saw lots and lots of high flyers heading straight north....like Chris said, uncountable numbers.


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

We pounded the [email protected] outta them the first 2 weeks in April around Brookings last spring.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

sure birds can some times be found in april, but i where coming from out-of state i wouldn't chance it. There is a really good chance that you could drive around all weekend and nothing to show for it. last year was not a normal year for migration. We had several large snowfalls throughout the spring that really changed things up. As of today there is not much snow at all left and could call for an early migration.


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

we shoot birds every year in april in sd... thats the best time to be there.as far as early migation, no matter the weather every year birds come through around the same time......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was there last year around the 15th. Lots of birds but they flew north hit the snow line and then came back south.

Everything was still frozen when I was there. So like others have stated.....mid to late march. Plus you can bet there will be a snow storm inbetween now and the middle of march.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> Plus you can bet there will be a snow storm inbetween now and the middle of march.


Most Defiantly.


----------

